# I got a new bow!



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

schwerdty2009.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

welcome and welcome to the family of mission users!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oscarflytyer (Oct 19, 2011)

schwerdty2009 said:


> finally got a new bow.. 2012 mathews mission riot. sweet as hell.


Bought mine tonight as well. Shop owner almost wasn't going to sell it to me - said it was brand new and people wanted to look at it. I managed to talk him out of it. It draws exceptionally smooth all the way through the load. And I am able to very comfortably draw 60 lbs - 5-10 more lbs that I thought possible. I am looking forward to having it set up and be shooting tomorrow. Getting it set up tonight and pick up tomo. Haven't shot any groups, etc w/ it yet, but should shoot very well based on how it feels and draws for me.


----------

